# Just Bought the Mrs a Savage 110 30-06 Package Deal



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We were looking for a deer rifle for the Mrs and found a great deal on a Savage Arms Model 110 30-06 with a synthetic stock and Bushnell scope for under $400.00. The scope isnt the greatest (but will be fine for her) and we havent fired it yet but I really like the AccuTrigger and with my laser bore site it seems to be spot on right out of the box. Anyone have one or have any experience with them?

We looked at a Remington 770 which was about $100 cheaper but the trigger guard and parts of the bolt were plastic and the bolt was really sloppy. The Mrs used to hunt bear and mountain goat with my 300 Win Mag so I dont think the caliber will be an issue but it does seem kind of light to me. Maybe she would be happier if I traded her my British Sporting Arms 25-06 for it...heh heh


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Savages are most accurate out of box rifles made.I've found cheap scopes are great for 300yds and under...I've got very expensive ones and cheap ones....I use a 125.00 scope on my deer rifle and have'nt missed one yet.


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

30-06 is a great caliber.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Savage makes a good gun and 30-06 is a great caliber so can't go wrong. I have shot some very expensive well made guns in the past but my deer rifle is a Savage 270...


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 110 in 7 MM Rem. Mag. Love it! These guys make quality rifles at a good price. They are to me, the best value out there. I need more though!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

We zero it tomorrow and for the price I am liking it more and more. I havent purchased a brand new weapon in quite some time and was a little shocked at the ridiculous background check...I didnt know that was a requirement for long guns as well as pistols but I checked the appropriate block that I wasnt a drug user, psychotic, anti-American or a wife beater. I kind of wonder who admits to any of that in the first place...makes me feel so secure.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Savages are most accurate out of box rifles made


It's been my experience that Brownings are the most accurate without modifications.

A lot depends on the particular rifle and the ammo choices


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2005)

I bought one of those Savage package guns in .270 Win flavor several years ago. It came with a Simmons 3x9 scope. I've been very happy with it. Since I always shoot the same ammo out of it for hunting I haven't had to touch the scope since zeroing it right after buying it.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

We bought my oldest Boy one in .243. a few years ago that came with a simmons scope. Never been a fan of the scope but for him as a first rifle we left it on. That savage is one of the most accurate out of the box rifles I have ever shot. Ended up buying myself one right after in 30-06. Absolutely love it, good choice Salmon


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Salmonslayer, good job! It is great to see other ladies getting well made hunting gear from the hubbies. Mine has been a good sport and gotten me every little ol thing my heart has desired to this point! I got my Granddaddy's 300 pump action Savage and I just love it. I use open sights on this one for the hunting conditions, but I wouldn't ask for anything else. Except of course for a bigger, scoped out rig for taking elk! Anyway, I hope she gets many many years of hunting enjoyment from your gift! Happy Hunting!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Chief Cook said:


> Salmonslayer, good job! It is great to see other ladies getting well made hunting gear from the hubbies. Mine has been a good sport and gotten me every little ol thing my heart has desired to this point! I got my Granddaddy's 300 pump action Savage and I just love it. I use open sights on this one for the hunting conditions, but I wouldn't ask for anything else. Except of course for a bigger, scoped out rig for taking elk! Anyway, I hope she gets many many years of hunting enjoyment from your gift! Happy Hunting!


 Thanks, we zeroed it today and we only needed one click up on the scope and it was dead one. The Mrs is still a little all over the map with her groups so its hard to tell what she is doing as some of her hits are low right, some high left and some are dead on. She needs to work on her sight alignment and trigger squeeze but she is still in the kill zone. I was having pretty tight groups right off the bat and I really like that Accu Trigger.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

got a Savage 10 in .243. Bought a boyd's laminated stock for it and that will be bedded onto it this winter.

Got a stevens 200 in .30-06 and looking for a good .280 rem barrel for that project. It will get the boyds stock eventually onto it as well.

you really cannot go wrong with any of the savage/steven's lines of rifles.


----------

